# Pacific time = ώρα Ειρηνικού



## Palavra (Jan 5, 2011)

Βρίσκω διάφορα «ώρα Ειρηνικού», τι λέτε; Πρόκειται για τη ζώνη που είναι 8 ώρες πίσω από την Παγκόσμια Ώρα (-8 UTC), δηλαδή 10 ώρες πίσω από την Ελλάδα.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pacific_Time_Zone


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 5, 2011)

Εγώ «ώρα Ειρηνικού» την ξέρω πάντως. «Ώρα Ειρηνικού» και στις ρυθμίσεις των υπολογιστών κατά Microsoft.


----------

